# GTO is same car as Chev Cobalt !



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Need a quick laugh ? I'll try to be brief here.

Pulled in to store and guy in dark red C5 had just pulled in and as we were getting out, he points to the GTO and says "hi little brother"

I didn't understand, but said something like "well they're built in Australia, so I guess they're brothers".

Then, we're standing in line and he asked, "what motor?", I replied, "same as your's - LS1" 

He then told me that Chevrolet is making the same car and it's the Cobalt and they have an LS1 in them, too!, and that the exhaust on them is restricted, so they only have 340 hp. I mentioned mine wasn't stock but would give him a close run. He rolled his eyes  

Now, I understand, what he meant about "little brother", from the Cobalt commercial with the corvette doing the donut in front of the Cobalt.

Guess I could've saved a little money and got the LS1 Cobalt


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the laugh of the day. My father in law worked for GM where they now build Cobalts. The come from Lordstown, Ohio. You know, off the line that made Caviliers and Sunfires. They have plans for an SUV version that uses the same frame and motor. I had a look at one and was definately not impressed.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

They made Vegas in Lordstown too. There's something GM would like to forget!


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

roadracer said:


> Thanks for the laugh of the day. My father in law worked for GM where they now build Cobalts. The come from Lordstown, Ohio. You know, off the line that made Caviliers and Sunfires. They have plans for an SUV version that uses the same frame and motor. I had a look at one and was definately not impressed.


But you gotta admit, the LS1 Cobalt must be REALLY fast!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Duck916 said:


> But you gotta admit, the LS1 Cobalt must be REALLY fast!


The torque steer would be a _bitch_!


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

An LS1 w/Front wheel drive????? Grocho's right, how *do* you steer that thing??? My only front wheel drive care was a Pontiac 6000STE with a puny 3.1L engine, and THAT torque steered far too much for my likes.


---Larry


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, I hate that true sarcasm cannot be portrayed over the internet. 

I just hope no one here seriously believes that the Cobalt has an LS1.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

OOoooOOOOoooooh! That's the 2nd time I fell for that one today!!!

---Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I negelected to throw in a smiley, but yeah...I knew it was Barbara Streisand (BS).


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

fyoooo <wipes forehead>


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Just a point of "front wheel drive" info. The Grand Prix GTP does/will have a 5.3 version of the LS1. And it's front wheel drive......


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> Just a point of "front wheel drive" info. The Grand Prix GTP does/will have a 5.3 version of the LS1. And it's front wheel drive......


Nasty.

Yet another example of why I prefer to call my car a "Holden" rather than a foul "Pontiac."

~300 hp FWD. What a _joke._


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Had a 300 hp northstar STS and the torque steer was so bad that it would almost take you off the road.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

where did you hear about a LS1 powered GTP? The only thing I've seen or heard of with an LS1 is the cadillac V series cars(CTS & STS), the GTO and the Vette. I have heard of a 5.3L vortec for the SSR and other trucks but not in a car and I never heard it called an LS1.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

The car I drive now is a 2004 Chevy Cavalier, the last of the J-body before the Cobalt comes out. I know it's no performace vehicle, but I have the 5-speed maunal instead of the auto, so it's fun to drive. It's light and accelerates quickly enough when I need it to. It serves my purposes just fine, which is to & from work with great gas mileage. Although I still think it would be really, really interesting to drop an LS1 in there......


----------



## IcedC (Dec 1, 2004)

Uhh LS1 powered cobalt?? can we get a little proof?? all I can find is an optional 2.0L 205hp S/C I4... hardly an LS1


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

IcedC said:


> Uhh LS1 powered cobalt?? can we get a little proof?? all I can find is an optional 2.0L 205hp S/C I4... hardly an LS1


It's a joke  

Like I wrote, need a quick laugh :cheers 

My point was the guy was an idiot and didnt' want to listen to a word I said.

You're right, the supercharged 2.0L is the top of the line

I dunno, maybe there's another 3.7 L in the trunk


----------



## IcedC (Dec 1, 2004)

oh LOL!!! dont mind me Im a little slow  I guess im about 3.7L short of an LS1 myself LOL


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

You sure he said Cobalt and not Catera?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Tom said:


> You sure he said Cobalt and not Catera?


Unfortunately, I'm sure we spoke of the Cobalt, e.g. "Little Brother" cheby commercial.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

westell said:


> Unfortunately, I'm sure we spoke of the Cobalt, e.g. "Little Brother" cheby commercial.


At least if he said Catera he would have been talking about the same platform as the GTO.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

I cannot wait to see the LS1 Cobalt! That should be a real screamer!!  

Actually, the Cobalt SS should make for a fun compact with the supercharged ecotec engine.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Specs on Cobalt SS Turbo*

SS Supercharged Turbo Coupe (available early spring 2005) 
Starting at $32,995*
455-hp 5.7L LS1 ECOTEC Supercharged DOHC engine 
20-inch wheels and tires, high-mounted rear spoiler, foglamps, and front and rear fascias 
SS Supercharged specific six-speed manual transmission 
Leather-appointed heated front bucket seats with color-keyed perforated inserts 
AM/FM stereo with 6 disc CD/MP3 player with built-in Navigation system
Eleven-speaker Pioneer premium surround sound system with DVD player
Titanium-faced instrumentation, including a turbo boost gauge 
Leather-wrapped steering wheel with audio and cruise controls 
Body-color power outside rearview mirrors 
Four-wheel antilock disc brakes 
Zeta rear wheel drive platform
* Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price. Tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional equipment extra


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

05GTO said:


> SS Supercharged Turbo Coupe (available early spring 2005)
> Starting at $32,995*
> 455-hp 5.7L LS1 ECOTEC Supercharged DOHC engine
> 20-inch wheels and tires, high-mounted rear spoiler, foglamps, and front and rear fascias
> ...


Wow, supercharged and turboed. Wait........what?
:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

djdub said:


> Wow, superchraged and turboed. Wait........what?
> :confused


Must have been a typo from Chevrolet!


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey you forgot to mention the SS has the supercharger.............wait whoops guess i should read everything before i go off typing sillyness....how does that LS1 fit under the hood sideways??? anyway????


----------

